
Show HN: I made a site that lets you see how much others paid for a taxi ride - seb_b3lair
http://www.taxifare.info
======
seb_b3lair
Hi HN

I recently traveled around Southeast Asia. It was hard to find any information
about taxi prices so I built a website where people can add information about
a taxi ride.

If you are travelling and would like to help other travellers I would be very
thankful if you add your ride.

The website is in "beta" so let me know what you think about it. :)

